# Wie mit wget in Unterverzeichnissen nach PDF´s suchen?



## partitionist (31. Juli 2008)

Auf der folgenden Seite einer Fachhochschule sind alle Studenten übersichtlich aufgelistet:

http://www.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/cms/de/farai/Studentenseiten/

Jeder Student hat eine Seite in diesem Root-Verzeichniss:

http://public.rz.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/*~benutzerkennung

*Ich suche nun allen Verzeichnissen dieser Studenten nach PDF Dateien, mir wurde gesagt das man mit *wget *in Unterverzeichnissen nach Dateien suchen ùnd diese dann abspeichern kann, ist das möglich?


----------



## Navy (31. Juli 2008)

```
wget -r -l 8 -A.pdf http://public.rz.fh-wolfenbuettel.de
```
 lädt alle pdf der Seite bis zum Rekursionslevel 8 runter.

Wenn Du die Kürzel aller Studenten hast, dann schreib Dir eine Schleife.

```
for i in [...]
wget -r -l 8 -A.pdf http://public.rz.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/$i[...]
```


----------

